

Apple Said to Team with Visa, MasterCard on iPhone Wallet - IBM
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-08-31/apple-said-to-team-with-visa-mastercard-on-iphone-wallet.html

======
Thiz
They're missing their greatest opportunity ever to be the sole an only payment
method of the wearable age.

Pair an iWatch with an iPhone/iPad point of sale via iBeacon and you have the
simplest payment method of all.

~~~
throwaway000002
They probably thought about it and then figured it was easier to deploy
globally and satisfy regulatory hurdles by working with MC/Visa. Besides, I am
almost certain that whatever "solution" will be priced as an extra premium
card and that retailers will have greater processing costs that'll
conveniently be sent Apple's way.

After all supporting iOS payments says quality, right?

------
taksintik
Ibeacon /NFC + fingerprint = 2factor .. Would imagine that is even safer than
chip + pin.

